# Ayudita con la conexion polo a tierra



## ANTILLANO (Jun 25, 2007)

Amigos, mi inquietud es la siguiente:

Ya tengo todos los materiales para implementar una conexion polo a tierra en mi casa, me falta tener muy claro como voy hacer la conexion, en el toma corriente hay una celda en la que el conector en mas grande que el otro, debo tener algun cuidado con eso para conectarle los 115v?

Referenciado contra que, puedo hallar el posible + de esos 115?

Tengo otro toma corriente unos metros despues del que les hablo, y tambien deseo unirlo a la conexion polo a tierra, estaría bien si puenteo en el primer toma otro cable dirigido a otro toma? ó debe ser directamente desde la varilla?

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 8, 2007)

Vamos a ver, sobre todo no te lies y no hagas experimentos....

La empresa suministradora te entregara, para una instalación monofasica, dos polos (cables) que son FASE (Normalmante cable de color marrón, negro o gris) y NEUTRO (Azul), luego en tu instalación debes proveer una toma de TIERRA o MASA a traves de una varilla de cobre enterrada, de esta varilla debe salir un cable entre 6 y 10mm2 de color amarillo/verde que va hasta la caja de conexiones principal, es decir donde van los elementos de protección (Diferencial, ICPs etc..).

Y ahora respondiendo a tu pregunta: Este cable de masa o tierra (color amarillo/verde), lo debes llevar a capa punto de tu instalación SIN INTERRUPCIONES, lo normal es que cada conexión se haga en el cajetin de conexiones de cada circuiro y desde ahi vaya hasta el elemento a proteger (por ejemplo un enchufe, una lámpara, un motor.... etc.). Podrias hacer conectar la siguiente toma de tierra tomandola desde otra no debes tener ningun problema, aun que lo correcto seria hacerlo como te he descrito más arriba (Inmaginate que mañana decides suprimir este toma intermedia... )

Recuerda conectarlo de forma que su continuidad no se interrumpa aun que quites cualquier elemento de la instalación.

Por último SIEMPRE entre fase y neutro tendras los 115v. y entre fase y tierra tentras 115V. y entre Neutro y tierra tendras, en teoria 0V.

Pero OJO NO PUEDES CONECTAR NADA ENTRE FASE Y TIERRA, recuerdalo NUNCA.


----------

